# Clr?



## backfar (Sep 24, 2014)

Any ice reports? I would like to try thursday after work


----------



## trapperjon (Mar 11, 2008)

Mogadore B&T reported yesterday that there was a lot of open water.


----------



## backfar (Sep 24, 2014)

Thanks trapper


----------



## grabbass (Sep 19, 2011)

clr 80% open at 2pm yesterday


----------



## backfar (Sep 24, 2014)

Thanks


----------



## MogadoreRez87 (Feb 14, 2009)

About 4" 20yds out then <2" where it was open water yesterday


----------



## MogadoreRez87 (Feb 14, 2009)

I'll be out tomorrow hopefully


----------



## backfar (Sep 24, 2014)

Thanks..gonna try to hit it after work tomorrow..


----------



## todddye (Apr 13, 2004)

Did any of you guys make it out on Thursday?


----------



## ballast (Sep 15, 2011)

How is the action there? Can u get out?


----------



## backfar (Sep 24, 2014)

Didn't make it...gonna try today..


----------

